# Eure ersten eindrücke. Gut schlecht ?



## Zidinjo (18. Mai 2008)

Wo ich es geschaft habe auf einem Realm/Server zu kommen war ich froh ohne ende. Das Spiel ist echt klasse habe heute schon schön gelevelt lvl 14 Dunkeltempler. Natürlich habe ich auch Bugs gefunden aber nicht so viele daher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit AoC.


----------



## Regnor (18. Mai 2008)

hab zu dem thema gebloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Blog


----------



## Xamthys (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich muss sagen, dass ich auch sehr zufrieden bin. Hab zwar nicht den besten Pc, aber ich finde das Game auch super. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach unglaublich und die Landschaften sind super gemacht. 

Das lange Warten und die ständigen Missverständnisse konnte ich so schnell verzeihen und gut verkraften  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also kurz und schmerzlos: Ein geniales Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (18. Mai 2008)

Es ist motivierend und durchaus "fertig". Hatte jedenfalls nicht das Gefühl eine Beta zu spielen. Aber es gibt sicher viele Details die man noch eleganter machen kann. Gegenüber WoW finde ich es etwas unübersichtlich vor allem was Icons und Buffs und dergleiche angeht. 

Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht sehr hoch, ich bin bis Level 18 gerade 5x gestorben und meist dann wenn ich im Kampf durch respawn überrannt wurde. Nur ein einziger Bossmob hat mich "regulär" umgehauen weil ich ihn unterschätzt hatte.

Grafik erfordert eine sehr gute Grafikarte und viel Speicher. 
Das man nicht wirklich gemeinsam in einer Karte spielt sondern alles instanziert ist, finde ich wiederrum nocht so toll. Ja, aus Performancegründen gehts bei der Optik nicht anders. Aber es nimmt dem Titel viel vom dem Gefühl in EINER Welt zu sein. Oftmals fühlte ich mich wie in einem Offline Spiel wie "Thief" oder "Oblivion". 

Die Gewalt von der die Rede ist, ist weiterhin comichaft finde ich und ich hatte nie das Gefühl in einer grauenvollen, beängstigenden Welt zu sein. Eher in einer Actionwelt mit viel Comicblut.

Die Steuerung ist ok, man kann sie sicher noch bischen optimieren damit multicombos flüssiger von der Hand gehen. Momentan ist es nicht so einfach rückwärts zu laufen, combos einzugeben und dabei noch Ziele zu wechseln (alles nötig wenn man von 5 Gegnern gleichzeit angegriffen wird was nicht selten vorkommt und schaffbar ist sofern diese 1-2 Level unter einem sind).


----------



## Helix (18. Mai 2008)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Da ich vorher schonn die beta gespielt habe, bin ich sehr überarscht das wirklich die meisten Bugs weg sind.
Und es läuft deutlich besser als mit dem Betaclient...
Mich hats allefähle gepackt.
Mein Eroberer ist ja auch schonn 20ig und freut sich auf weitere Lvl ^^



> Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht sehr hoch, ich bin bis Level 18 gerade 5x gestorben und meist dann wenn ich im Kampf durch respawn überrannt wurde. Nur ein einziger Bossmob hat mich "regulär" umgehauen weil ich ihn unterschätzt hatte.



Das komplette Tortage ist zum angewöhnen.
Wenn du in die offene Wlt kommst ist es schwerer.
Glaubs mir.



> Grafik erfordert eine sehr gute Grafikarte und viel Speicher.
> Das man nicht wirklich gemeinsam in einer Karte spielt sondern alles instanziert ist, finde ich wiederrum nocht so toll. Ja, aus Performancegründen gehts bei der Optik nicht anders. Aber es nimmt dem Titel viel vom dem Gefühl in EINER Welt zu sein. Oftmals fühlte ich mich wie in einem Offline Spiel wie "Thief" oder "Oblivion".



Kann ich nicht unterschreiben.
Ich finde die Grafik einfach nur geil.
Die Wassereffekte sind 1A
Und ich fühle mich total in Hyboria hinein versetzt.
Gut ich weiss nicht was du für ein System hast aber ich spiele das Spiel auf max. und bin mehr als nur grfrieden. 
Schönne weit Sicht, schönne Strände und Tortage sieht auch sehr nice aus.



> Die Gewalt von der die Rede ist, ist weiterhin comichaft finde ich und ich hatte nie das Gefühl in einer grauenvollen, beängstigenden Welt zu sein. Eher in einer Actionwelt mit viel Comicblut



Ist sicherlich nicht jedem sein Ding das Blut fliesst aber ich finds cool endlich mal bisschen Blut ...



> Die Steuerung ist ok, man kann sie sicher noch bischen optimieren damit multicombos flüssiger von der Hand gehen. Momentan ist es nicht so einfach rückwärts zu laufen, combos einzugeben und dabei noch Ziele zu wechseln (alles nötig wenn man von 5 Gegnern gleichzeit angegriffen wird was nicht selten vorkommt und schaffbar ist sofern diese 1-2 Level unter einem sind).



Lösung : Pullen, Kombo eingeben, nach hinten laufen, Ziel wächseln.

Ich weiss nicht was man da noch optimieren sollte.
Und es ist ja nicht so das du ohne Kombos keinen Schaden machst ...
Steuerung ist mehr als nur OK ... ist vielleicht gewöhnungsbedürfig ja aber sicher OK


----------



## Nestril (18. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt. Mein Eroberer kann mit verschiedenen combos mehrere Gegner angreifen. Mein Motto immer rein in die Menge und wegbratzen was geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mobs von bis zu 5 oder 8 waren bei mir kein problem sobalt sie 2-3 lvl unter mir waren. Gestorben bin ich auch ein paar mal das will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Vor allem dann wenn mann nochn Bossmob ausversehn mitpullt und der dann nochmal welche spawnt. xD  

Naja ich kann nur sagen. Einfach geil das game. Nur schade das die Download Version noch keine Vollständige Lokaliesirung hat bei den Quests. Hoffe das ändert sich mit der Kaufversion. Hinter Tortage sind die Quests nähmlich mixed English/Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FE3L-X (18. Mai 2008)

Da hier auch viel über die Grafik geredet wird habe ich mal eine kurze Frage. Ja ich habe Sufu benutzt aber nichts passendes zu "Systemanforderungen" gefunden.
Mich würde eure fachliche Meinung interessiern. Das sind die Daten zu meinem Rechner :
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
Processor: Intel® Pentium® 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1536MB RAM
Page File: 461 MB used, 2972 MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Würde es für mich einen Sinn machen mir das Speil zu holen bzw, hat mein Rechner die anforderungen um mit dem Spiel Spaß zu haben? Freue mich auf Antworten.
lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Freez- (18. Mai 2008)

Ich habe inzwischen sogut wie zu jeder Klasse was gehört... nur nicht zum Ranger.
Wie spielt er sich, wie kommt er mit vielen Gegnern klar, wie ist er im Nahkampf?

lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocoda (19. Mai 2008)

Mir gefaellts. HAb zwar noch ein paar BUgs, aber nix wildes (Schwarze Haare werden blond unterm Helm.etc)
Ich hatt mir noch ne "Wellen gekraeusel" Animation gewuenscht..SO beim reinspringen oder am Strand.
Aber ich bin echt ueberrascht, finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceonric (19. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen zusammen

Am Samstag war es endlich soweit und nach 3.5 Stunden Verspätung und einem Patchwirrarr gingen die AOC Server endlich online. 

Mein erster positiver Gedanken war: "Hey, das ruckelt ja minimal bis gar nicht und sieht so richtig geil schmutzig aus." 

Ich habe mir einen weiblichen Eroberer erstellt und finde, dass die Charaktermodelle so richtig Klasse aussehen. Eroberer ist sowas wie ein Furykrieger. Entweder mit 2H Schwert oder 2 1H Schwertern bewaffnet, metzelt er sich durch die Gegner. Und hier wären wir schon beim nächsten Punkt. 

Das Kampfsystem. Ich wurde Positiv überrascht. Ich bin ein Mouseplayer und war erfreut, dass ich auf das WASD Zeugs nicht zwingend angewiesen bin. Mann kann in den Optionen eine Waffenrose aktivieren, wo man in einem Kreis alle Schlagrichtungen per Mouseklick eingeben kann: sehr praktisch. Die Kämpfe sind dynamisch und wenn ich am Montagmorgen extra um 5.30 Uhr aufstehe um ein Paar Gegner den Stahl ins Fleisch zu drücken, dann heisst das schon was. Sprich: Das Kampfsystem macht echt süchtig. Es spielt sich herrlich anders und an muss seine Combos gut ausdenken. Und nein, Combos ist eigentlich das Falsche Wort, denn man muss sich keine ellenlangen Schlagabfolgen merken. Ein Skill wird angeklickt, aber wird erst ausgelöst wenn ich dann den Hieb in die richtige Richtung führe. Es gibt eine Klickhilfe die bei jedem Skill anzeigt: "Du musst jetzt nach rechts, links oder mitte schlagen"  Das geht alles sehr induitiv und man kommt aus dem Grinsen fast nicht mehr raus, wenn man einem Gegner sein Schwert bis zum Anschlag in den Bauch rammt, den Griff loslässt, ihm ins Gesicht lacht und es schmatzend aus dem Fleisch zieht und mit einem Stärkebonus den nächsten Gegner killt. Es kommt ein richtiges Schlachtfeeling auf. GEIL, so muss es sein. Die Kämpfe sind flüssig und hier kommt die grösste Neuerung. 

Ich war mutig und hab mich mit 2 Kollegen auf Aeris/PVP eingenistet. Uhmmm also man verfolgt eine Geschichte im Spiel, das identisch zu Herr der Ringe ist. Man wechselt in einen 1 Spielermodus (chattet aber mit allen weiter, kann sie auch in die Gruppe einladen etc) und alles spielt man bei Nacht. Die Eps alles gehört dann mir. Leider muss man da immer ein gewisses Level mit sich bringen und somit ist man gezwungen auch bei Tag (multiplayer zu zocken) Da bildet man dann WOW like seine Gruppen oder zieht alleine los um die Quests zu erledigen. Und es gibt VIELE Quests. Der Nachteil beim Tagquesten: Es gibt keinen Schutz, killt jemand gerade den Mob wo du brauchst, dann trittst du dem in den Arsch und lootest selber. Da bekommt PVP eine ganz neue Bedeutung oder wenn sich 50 Spieler in einer Katakombe um die Mobs streiten, guckt man schon mal genervt, weil mal wieder eine 5er Gruppe über einem drüber gerast ist. Leider findet das PVP aktuell noch so statt, dass sich Stufe 19 Spieler, am liebsten mit Stufe 14 Spieler befassen. Und JAAAA das wird geahndet, auf den Spieler wird nach einer Weile ein Kopfgeld ausgesetzt. *grins* Ja ja bringt mir wenig, aber habs gestern öfters erlebt, dass so Ganker dumm ins Gras geguckt haben, weil sie auf einmal freiwild wurden. Aber auch hier wird das Questingsystem so herrlich dynamisch und vermischt questen mit PVP schon am Anfang. 

Mein erster Eindruck nach ca 9 Stunden zocken: GEIL. Danke Funcom für das geile Kampfsystem, ich werde auch heute Abend einige Köpfe rollen lassen und  es rockt. Die Grafik ist einfach super, die Stadt Tortage wirkt wie eine Piratenstadt, Nutten lehnen sich aus dem Fenster, Wachen wandern rum, feuchter Nebel zieht durch die Gassen und wenn man nicht aufpasst, versuchen einem Bettler anzugreifen, man muss also auch da auf der Hut sein.

Ich werde auch demnächst einen Caster spielen, ich habe mal einen bis Stufe 5 gezockt, und die spielen sich etwas undynamischer und am Anfang wird man noch etwas schnell von 3 Gegner überrollt, aber das wird besser wenn man Flächenspells bekommt. Auch hier bekommt man ein Grinsen nicht weg, wenn man mit einem Feuerspell den Gegner in brand steckt und er als schreiende Fackel zu Boden geht, und auch noch da weiter brennt. Oder wenn ein Gegner die Augen rotaufblinken und von innen nach aussen verbrennt. Die Entwickler haben sich in den Fatalyties so richtig ausgetopt. Gut so

Das war es bis jetzt von meiner Seite und sobald ich Stufe 20 bin und das Startgebiet verlassen kann, schreibe ich euch mehr. 

Fragen? Schiesst los.

Liebs Grüesli


----------



## mikk (19. Mai 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Fragen? Schiesst los...



Ähnlich erging es mir ebenfalls. Auch wenn ich die Darstellung von Blut manchmal übertrieben finde - z.B. beim Verwenden von stumpfen Waffen. Was mir etwas fehlt sind Kampfspuren beim Gegner bzw. meinem Char. Ich denke das wird wohl noch eine zeitlang Dauern bis wir das erleben können.

Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast, sind die Neuerungen erstaunlich erfrischend. Ich habe AoC auf der GC2007 angespielt und war damals nicht so angetan. Vermutlich auch deswegen, weil man direkt mit hochstufigen Chars PVP betreiben musste ohne zu wissen wie es funktioniert.

Aber dieses Gefühl gehört der Vergangenheit an. Man wird behutsam an das neue Kampfsystem herangeführt (kann jedem empfehlen Auto-Targeting etc. abzuschalten) und man hat sehr viele Möglichkeiten für neue Experimente im Nahkampf. Wenn ich mal eine Prognose abgeben müsste, würde ich sagen, dass wir hier einen neuen Meilenstein im Kampfsystem von MMOs erleben. Auch super, dass nun Gegner nun wirklich einem im Weg stehen können.

----

Kann man mit Level 20 denn abschätzen, wie sich die Klasse künftig spielen wird? Ich habe das riesen Problem bei diesem Spiel, dass ich nicht weiß welche Klasse ich als Main machen soll. Ich werde erst einmal die Mainstream Klasse "Barbar", einen Priester sowie Assassine spielen. Dämonologe finde ich als Caster ebenfalls schick.


----------



## Ceonric (19. Mai 2008)

mikk schrieb:


> Kann man mit Level 20 denn abschätzen, wie sich die Klasse künftig spielen wird? Ich habe das riesen Problem bei diesem Spiel, dass ich nicht weiß welche Klasse ich als Main machen soll. Ich werde erst einmal die Mainstream Klasse "Barbar", einen Priester sowie Assassine spielen. Dämonologe finde ich als Caster ebenfalls schick.



Hoi Mikk

Leider bin ich erst Stufe 16 (( Aber ich war schon auf der Stufe 16 sehr positiv überrascht mit dem Eroberer. Mit Stufe 16 bekommt man Verteidigungshaltung und Angriffshaltung und da merkt man deutlich, dass er sich nun offensiver spielt als vorher, und wenn man 3 Gegner an der Backe hat, dann ist man sehr dankbar die Verteidigungshaltung zu haben, da man dann den hieben noch besser ausweichen kann. 

Aber ich kann unmöglich jetzt schon sagen, wie sich der Charakter entwickeln wird. 

Ich habe leider gestern schon die ersten Diskussionen (ja schon in dem frühen Stadium) bei dem Schubladenspieler anfangen die Klassen wie in WOW zu klassifizieren und schon die ersten Gerüchte aufzubauen. So entstand dann quasi die Meinung, dass der Dark Templar offensiver DD ist und der Eroberer deffensiver DD. 

Und was denkst du woraus sein Eindruck bestand? Genau, er selber spielte einen Dark Templar und der wurde auf der HP als zweiter Tank angekündigt, und sich selber eingestehen zu müssen, dass man evtl kein offensiver DD ist, verbreitet man lieber Lügen über andere Klassen. Schade, fast schon WOW Niveau was einige Weichbirnen jetzt schon im AOC abziehen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasst euch nicht auf solche Diskussionen ein. Auch den Mitrapriester als reiner MAINhealer jetzt schon abzustämpeln ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Geht unbefangen in das Spiel und drückt jeden Spieler euren Stahl ins Fleisch, wenn er Lügen über die Klassen verbreitet. 

Die höchsten Spieler dürften heute Stufe 30 erreichen, und selbst die kennen nur einen Teil ihrer Klasse, also ist es totaler Ramsch was sie jetzt schon verzapfen. 

Grüesli


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werde mit zwei Freunden anfangen, diese haben ihr AOC aber nocht nicht.
Daher teilen wir uns derzeit den Account und testen nur ein wenig rum zwecks Entscheidungsfindung bei den Klassen.

Später werden wir dann wohl als Wächter/Dunkler Templer/Mitrapriester Kombo losziehen.


Ersteindruck bisher: Durchaus interessantes kampfsystem, jedoch die Befürchtung dass es später reine Klopperei wird wo jeder nur Schaden macht und Heilung sinnlos ist.


----------



## Ceonric (19. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ersteindruck bisher: Durchaus interessantes kampfsystem, jedoch die Befürchtung dass es später reine Klopperei wird wo jeder nur Schaden macht und Heilung sinnlos ist.



Nur mit Buttonsmashen aus Panik verliert man jeden Kampf, denn nur die gezielt eingesetzen Combos machen Sinn. Da kannst du dich als Meleekämpfer in den Arsch beissen, wenn du dein Combo im dreier SChild verbratest. Ausserdem kann ich es hier aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Verliert man seine Coolness im Kampf, ist man verloren.l Ich verreckte JETZT IMMER wenn ich überfordert war und für einen Moment meine Combos vergessen habe. 

Das mit der Heilung sinnlos und jeder nur Schaden machen, kann ich teilweise nachvollziehen. Heilen ist wirklich nicht leicht und ein Healer schafft es nicht seinen Kumpel gegen 2 DDler hoch zu heilen. Zumindest JETZT noch nicht. Es gibt noch KEINE Aussagekräftigen Berichte die über den Inhalt über Stufe 40, geschweige denn Stufe 80 gehen. 

Sag mir, kannst du denn im WOW auf Stufe 15-20mit einem Heiler deinen Partner gegen 2 Bombende Magier retten? Ich denke nicht. 

Über AOC ist und war noch sehr weniger bekannt, da die NDA knallhart war. Aber sei dir sicher, die ersten Ergebnisse werden in den nächsten Monaten folgen. 

Ich kann aus meinem bisherigen PVP Eindrücken (Auf stufe 14-19 Niveau) dass auch hier relativ viel PVP nach unten geführt wird (Heisst ein 19er smasht einen 14er, zwei gleichstarke Gegner behelligen sich aber nicht) 

Das wird dann auf Stufe 80 anders sein ;o)) 

Grüesli


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (19. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Das man nicht wirklich gemeinsam in einer Karte spielt sondern alles instanziert ist, finde ich wiederrum nocht so toll. Ja, aus Performancegründen gehts bei der Optik nicht anders. Aber es nimmt dem Titel viel vom dem Gefühl in EINER Welt zu sein. Oftmals fühlte ich mich wie in einem Offline Spiel wie "Thief" oder "Oblivion".




Das ist nur in den anfangsleveln so. Die Welt ist groß frei und nicht instanziert!


----------



## maggus (19. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ersteindruck bisher: Durchaus interessantes kampfsystem, jedoch die Befürchtung dass es später reine Klopperei wird wo jeder nur Schaden macht und Heilung sinnlos ist.



Abwarten: In den Open-PvP Schlachten dreht ein Dark Templar so richtig auf, wenn er durch Heilung unterstützt wird, und sich in eine Metzelmaschine verwandelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (19. Mai 2008)

Soldatenklassen sind keine Metzelmaschinen, die halten viel aus, aber gegen die Schurkenklassen kommen sie im Schaden nicht an, auch die Magierklassen sind im Schaden drüber. Wer glaubt er könne schwere Rüstung tragen, sich heilen UND fette DPS fahren der glaubt auch das eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau ne super Idee wäre.

Ich bin jetzt 24 und mich beeindruckt das Spiel seit ich von Tortage runter bin noch mehr - es ist wirklich sehr groß, weitläufig aber man fühlt sich nicht verloren. Die Optik der ersten Hauptstadt ist der Hammer. Dagegen wirken Städte in WoW wie kleine Dörfchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach so, Heiltränke sind sehr mächtig - fast wie in Diablo - alle 30 Sekunden kann man einen nehmen und er hat einen Heal over Time effekt - wenn man solo gegen Bossmobs kämpft ist sowas sehr praktisch. Die Tränke kann man einfach so kaufen. Daher jeden Loot mitnehmen und beim NPC verkaufen um Geld für Tränke zu haben.


----------



## chainsawKiller (19. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Ach so, Heiltränke sind sehr mächtig - fast wie in Diablo - alle 30 Sekunden kann man einen nehmen und er hat einen Heal over Time effekt - wenn man solo gegen Bossmobs kämpft ist sowas sehr praktisch. Die Tränke kann man einfach so kaufen. Daher jeden Loot mitnehmen und beim NPC verkaufen um Geld für Tränke zu haben.



Ich find die irgendwie nich wirklich mächtig, hab inzwischen 1000 HP und die heilen mit so nem tick 15 oder so, sind manchmal das bischen was es raus reißen kann aber mächtig würd ich se nich nennen.

An sich das Spiel ist echt prima gelungen, macht richtig Spaß und freu mich schon auf paar dungeons oder raids, da bisher nur questen angesagt war.

Vom Technischen her gibts noch einige mengel und einige Quests werden falsch angezeigt, aber nichts ist Perfekt...


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (19. Mai 2008)

Das game rockt. Spiele es jetzt schon seid ein paar monaten (beta-tester) und was sich jetzt zum release getan hast ist wirklich die bombe. 

Das Game hat alles was es braucht ein Mega-Hit zu werden. Ich liebe es und feier das Game total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Mai 2008)

stimmt der Unteschied zwischen Betaclient und Liveclient ist einer wie tag und nacht.

Der Betaclient stürzt bis jetzt noch dauernd ab, die ladezeiten sind lang usw.
Der Liveclient hingegen ist mir nicht einmal bis jetzt abgeschmiert, die Ladezeiten sind kaum merklich und die Performance ist insgesamt um einiges besser. 

So soll es weiter gehen!


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2008)

Man sollte nie vergessen dass *Ersteindrücke* nur bedingt etwas über ein Spiel aussagen. Nette Grafik und ein brauchbares kampfsystem retten kein MMO.
Wenn die Leute mal ein paar Monate auf Max Level verbraucht haben zeigt sich wie es wirklich aussieht.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man sollte nie vergessen dass *Ersteindrücke* nur bedingt etwas über ein Spiel aussagen. Nette Grafik und ein brauchbares kampfsystem retten kein MMO.
> Wenn die Leute mal ein paar Monate auf Max Level verbraucht haben zeigt sich wie es wirklich aussieht.



Wobei der Ersteindruck oft entscheidend sein kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritiker (19. Mai 2008)

Nach all dem Lob, das ich hier lesen könnte, möchte ich mich im Großen und Ganzen anschließen, allerdings auch ein paar Punkte äußern, die mich nicht so begeistern.

1. Synchronisation:
Keine Ahnung, ob es an meinem Client liegt, aber ich habe das Gefühl mal eine deutsche Übersetzung, mal das englische Original für Gegenstände zu bekommen. Die Sprachausgabe und Dialoge sind super synchronisiert, Talente, Items, Tooltips und dergleichen aber nicht.

2. Interface:
Das Interface an sich ist gut gelungen, in meinen Augen viel besser als bei Herr der Ringe, dort war alles so klein bzw. schwammig, wenn man es vergrößert hat. Allerdings finde ich die Darstellung der Items schlecht, man erkennt auf den ersten Blick nicht, ob es sich um Handschuhe, Schuhe oder Armschienen handelt. Auch ist bei einigen Teilen schwer zu erkennen, ob es für die Brust oder die Beine ist. Gemischt mit der fehlenden Synchronisation finde ich das stark gewöhnungsbedürftig.

3. Quests:
Anfangs war ich noch begeistert, viele kleine Quest, toll in Dialogen rübergebracht. Doch inzwischen ist die Taste 1 mein bester Freund und die Quests werden der Reihe nach dank Übersichtskarte einfach abgearbeitet.
Anfangs dachte ich, klasse, für die Quests hier muss man nicht 20x MobA töten, sondern nur 3x und fertig. Naja, bis ich dann in Hellsand 50 Pikten töten musste und 40 Krokodilshäute sammeln. Beides dauerte ewig, nicht allein wegen der Masse an zu tötenden Mobs, sondern auch wegen der Masse an Mitquestern auf der Insel.

Soviel zu dem, was mir ein wenig sauer aufstößt, im Großen und Ganzen ist das Spiel aber sehr gelungen. Die Grafik ist super - in Videos und auf Screenshots, bei meinem Rechner leider nicht - das Kampfsystem ist mal wirklich ein wenig aktiongeladener als man es von anderen Spielen kennt und mir ist noch keine Legolas über den Weg gelaufen, nicht einmal Striche, Dächer oder sonstige Zeichen über den Buchstaben. 
Wahrscheinlich muss ich mich nur an die vielen neuen Dinge gewöhnen, um dieses Spiel lieben zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (19. Mai 2008)

Ich freu mich ja für AoC dass es scheinbar so gut losgeht, aber bitte lasst noch paar Spieler für Aion über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir bruachen kein 2tes WoW. Ein wenig Marktsegmentierung würde der Branche nicht schlecht tun.

Aber mal sehen, sollte meine Copy auch die Tage bekommen dann kann ich mir mal eigenes Bild machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gemessen daran wie wenig hier los ist scheint das Spiel Spaß zu machen. Sonst wären alle hier und würden sich beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vallar (19. Mai 2008)

hab ja gehört das sich aion sehr stark an WoW halten soll...deshalb lieber doch AOC oder WAR ^^


----------



## turalya (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hab das gleiche gefühl das ich bei WoW am anfang hatte einfach spaß es ist unbeschreiblich...


----------



## Durlok (19. Mai 2008)

ich machs auch kurz

klar das spiel ist nochnicht perfekt ist ja logisch welches spiel ist das schon : )

aber alles in allem macht es einen riesen spass


----------



## jack159 (19. Mai 2008)

In WoW lässt sich das Spieleprinzip so beschreiben:
Man fängt bei Level 1 an und levelt bis 70. Ab Stufe 13 gibt es die erste Instanz. Später folgen mit steigendem Level noch zahlreiche andere Instanzen. In jeder Instanz gibt es X Bosse, welche jeweils gute Items droppen.
Auf Level 70 macht man entweder PVE, PVP oder beides.
PVE: Man sucht sich einen Raid 10-25 Leute und bestreitet die großen Raidinstanzen. Beginnen tut man in Karazhan und farmt sich dort das Equip zusammen um danach die nächste Raid Instanz "Gruul" zu bestreiten...
PVP: In Schlachtfeldern kämpft Allianz gegen Horde. Mithilfe von Ehrenpunkten und Marken welche man in den Schlachtfeldern bekommt (Durch Siege) kann man sich neue Ausrüstung holen.

So kenne und stelle ich mir alle Online Rollenspiele vor. Wie gesagt WoW ist mein erstes und einziges Online Rollenspiel.
Wie lässt sich das Spielprinzip in AoC beschreiben? Mich Intressiert nur der PVE Teil.
Gibt es dort auch wie bei WoW für jeden Levelbereich entsprechende Instanzen, in denen man gute Items bekommt?

WoW ist zwar ein Klasse Spiel. Aber nach 1,5 Jahren wirds Zeit für etwas neues.
Die Grafik in AoC gefällt mir sehr gut. Hoffentlich haben die Entwickler dort was vernünftiges auf die Beine gestellt.


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

@ Jack

AoC hat sowohl PvE und PvP.

Ab 23 kann man die erste richtige Instanz betreten.

Wenn man Maxlevel ist kann man sowohl Raiden gehen als auch sich auf PvP konzentrieren,hier sind die Gildenkämpfe sehr interessant.48 vs. 48 Kämpfe um Burgen.Es gibt auch Minigames aka BGs.

Raids kann man mit bis zu 24 mann(6 Mann pro Gruppe) angehen.

Die Spielwelt ist teilweise Instanziert also so nahtlose übergänge wie zwischen Brachland und Eschental gibt es selten,meist gibt es Ladescreens wie bei der Reise zwischen östl Königreichen und Kalimdor.

Das Kampfsystem ist völlig anders,allein das es kein Autoattack gibt ist lässt einen das schon anderes erleben.
Das aktive Blocken und die ausrichtung der Schilde machen das Kämpfen zu einem Highlight des Spiels.

Viele haben schon gebloggt über AoC,  ich auch.



Mir selbst gefällt AoC sehr, ich bin gerade im Conall-Tal angekommen und mir fiel die Kinlade runter.

Die Waldläuferklasse und das Kampfsystem haben genau meinen Nerv getroffe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HaHAHAHAHA im TS lachen sich gerade meine Gildkollegen weg weil sie inner Stygischen Stadt Hahnenkampf beobachtet haben^^ Die Atmosphäre ist einfach genial,alles sehr stimmig.


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2008)

Habe mal ein paar Screens von meinem Priester gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (20. Mai 2008)

@tikume : da lässt madame aber schön die locken fliegen  gg

kurz, ich mag aoc, trotz der ganzen kleinen macken die es momentan hat.

es fängt schon mit dem charakter an, die sehen SUPER aus, ich hab sogar
mit meinem festen vorsatz gebrochen, nur männliche chars anzulegen,
die damen sehen RICHTIG gut aus, vor allem IN der rüstung !
die animationen sind einfach nur prächtig, der sound passt fast immer.

mies, aber bisher selten sind "massenquests" mit wenigen mobs und schlechtem
respawn (z.b. die krokodillederquest), was es aber extrem mies macht, ist nicht
technischer, sondern menschlicher natur : dank "ex-wow´lern (immer gut am
ständigen rumspringen oder "witzigen namen" zu erkennen) gibts auch in aoc killsteal
und "wer zuerst draufhaut hats - egal ob andere schon ne stunde warten".

wenn sich also die welt nach der startinsel endlich weitet und man diesen typen
nicht ständig über den weg läuft, denke ich der spass wird langanhaltend sein.


----------



## justblue (20. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man sollte nie vergessen dass *Ersteindrücke* nur bedingt etwas über ein Spiel aussagen. Nette Grafik und ein brauchbares kampfsystem retten kein MMO.
> Wenn die Leute mal ein paar Monate auf Max Level verbraucht haben zeigt sich wie es wirklich aussieht.



Vollkommen richtig. Wenn man sich überlegt, wie viel man in WoW mit Level 20 von seinem Char weiß und wie viel dieser Char kann - und als Vergleich dann Level 70 und das Endgame hernimmt, dann sind das zwei Dinge wie Tag und Nacht.

Von allen potentiellen "WoW-Killern" hat AoC bisher den besten Eindruck auf mich gemacht. Aber ich werde trotzdem noch abwarten, bis die ersten Berichte über voll ausgeskillte Chars kommen. Wenn es die Macher tatsächlich schaffen, die Klassen besser auszubalanzieren als in WoW, dann Hut ab!

Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Berichte hier!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2008)

Prinzipiell offenbart sich dass AOC noch einige Monate von der "Fertigstellung" (sofern es sowas bei einem MMO geben kann) entfernt ist.

Sprich: Man sollte in der Lage sein das ein oder andere Auge zuzudrücken und bugresistent sein.

Viele UI Elemente wirken unfertig und nicht durchdacht. Bei der Friendlist muss man sich über die Gruppensuche behelfen um Leute zu adden, Die Macro Liste lässt sich nur bei Neuerstellung eines Macros aufrufen und die Makros selbst kann man auch nicht über die Quickbar sondern nur über diese Liste starten.

Wichtige Quests wie "Erwachen II" sind buggy. Entweder respawnen die Gegner ohne Unterlass bis man tot ist oder man bleibt direkt in der Anfangssequenz "stecken" und darf hilflos abwarten bis man gekillt wurde.

Das Spiel ist sicherlich spielbar - aber wie gesagt sollte man eine gewisse Bugresistenz mitbringen bzw. Unfertigkeiten akzeptieren.

Lustig ist hier noch die Aufforderung des Community Managers, Reports von Exploit auf englisch zu verfassen da sie mit der Übersetzung der Reports nicht hinterherkommen.


----------



## EmJaY (21. Mai 2008)

Jo die Menüs sind echt unfertig und unbedacht, besonders das Gilden/Friendlist Menü aber das wird ja eh noch verbessert.
Ich steh hier gerade in Poitain und bin begeistert.


----------



## Sinmurder (21. Mai 2008)

...aber ihre Hausaufgaben haben sie dennoch gemacht: Das UI bringt schon ne Menge Komfort mit auf dem Weg bei dem andere Spiele "ab Werk" den Hut ziehen können.

Wie auch immer, AoC macht Laune und ich hab immer noch keinen Schimmer ob ich jetzt bei meinem Meele oder Caster bleiben soll, hat beides was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## retroactive (21. Mai 2008)

Sinmurder schrieb:


> ...aber ihre Hausaufgaben haben sie dennoch gemacht: Das UI bringt schon ne Menge Komfort mit auf dem Weg bei dem andere Spiele "ab Werk" den Hut ziehen können.
> 
> Wie auch immer, AoC macht Laune und ich hab immer noch keinen Schimmer ob ich jetzt bei meinem Meele oder Caster bleiben soll, hat beides was
> 
> ...



AoC hat viele nützliche Dinge schon dabei, die bei WoW z.b. als Addon nötig waren. Find ich richtig gut! Wobei ich die Leisten schon ein bisschen gross finde. Die müsste man noch verkleinern können, wie man will.


----------



## Ceonric (21. Mai 2008)

retroactive schrieb:


> AoC hat viele nützliche Dinge schon dabei, die bei WoW z.b. als Addon nötig waren. Find ich richtig gut! Wobei ich die Leisten schon ein bisschen gross finde. Die müsste man noch verkleinern können, wie man will.



Also ich würde mich über ein verbessertes Gruppeninterface freuen. Die Gruppenmitglieder werden mir VIEL zu klein angezeigt und auf der Map findet man einander fast nicht. So ein kleines DUNKLER Punkt, wenn der wenigstens noch GELB wäre. *heul* 

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das auch noch verbessert. Auf jeden Fall ist das AOC Interface sehr durchdacht und sogar eine Tastensperre hat man kurz vor Release noch eingefügt. 

Grüesli


----------



## Alarien (21. Mai 2008)

Ihr könnt alle Tatkräftig mitwirken, damit AoC weiterhin in die "richtige" Richtung ausgebaut wird.

Einfach im Forum hinweisen oder die Reports fleißig verfassen, damit die Entwickler ne Idee davon bekommen, was in kommenden Patches verbessert werden soll.

Aber bitte im "normalen" Ton und nicht ala WoW ("MIMIMI NREF!!!1111")


----------



## Ceonric (21. Mai 2008)

Alarien schrieb:


> Ihr könnt alle Tatkräftig mitwirken, damit AoC weiterhin in die "richtige" Richtung ausgebaut wird.
> 
> Einfach im Forum hinweisen oder die Reports fleißig verfassen, damit die Entwickler ne Idee davon bekommen, was in kommenden Patches verbessert werden soll.
> 
> Aber bitte im "normalen" Ton und nicht ala WoW ("MIMIMI NREF!!!1111")



Man muss die Fehlermeldung in Englisch schreiben. ((( Wenn ich mit meinem Englisch anfange, rennen auf einmal rosarote Elefanten im Spiel rum, obwohl ich eigentlich nur schreiben wollte, dass man den Punkt auch rosa einfärben könnte vom dem Gruppenmitglied auf der Map.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuchenbob (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bin von Aoc begeistert, schon seit langer langer Zeit hat mich kein Spiel mehr so gefesselt.

hier mal einige Eindrücke von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HostileRecords (21. Mai 2008)

Huhu, hab auch mal eine frage dazu!
undzwar will ich Morgen los und mir meine hardware aufmotzen,
und da denke ich doch dann nun drüber nach WoW zu quitten und AoC anzufangen, kann mir wer sagen was ich mindestens benötigen würde um es flüssig zu spielen auf ..ca mittel quali?

thx schonmal!


----------



## Ferox21 (21. Mai 2008)

ICh konnte gestern auch mal AoC bei einem Fraund ansehen und etwas spielen und kann ja meinen bisherigen Eindruck abgeben:

1. Die Präsentation zu Anfang ist wirklich genial. Alle Quests sind vertont und man fühlt sich alsbald in die Welt hineinversetzt. Schade, dass das nach der Tutorialinsel nicht mehr der Fall sein wird, aber man muss fair sein - die Welt ist so riesig und alleine Tortage bietet mehr Dialog als so manches andere online-Rollenspiel.
Leider sind die Buttons und das Layout des Interfaces nicht wirklich optimal und muss auf jeden Fall einen Feinschliff oder passende Addons erhalten - gerade das Inventar finde ich nur Hässlich.

2. Die Grafik ist sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben und schlägt auch Herr der Ringe online um Längen - gerade die CHaraktere kommen sehr glaubwürdig rüber. Aber das war ja auch nocht anders zu erwarten. Leute mit den passenden Rechnern kommen auf jeden Fall das optisch schönste MMO bisher geboten

3. Das Kampfsystem: Auf den ersten Blick sieht es aus wie jedes andere, nur das man 3 verschiedenen statt einen Angriffknopg drücken muss. Die Kombos setzen sich dann aus einer Mischung der drei Richtungen zusammen. Einerseits innovativ, auf der anderen Seite aber auch etwas schperriger zu Handhaben als die anderen bisher bekannten Spiele.

4. Die Gewaltdiskussion:
Also was ich bisher gesehen habe halte ich persönlich nicht für "18-würdig". Sicher die Dialoge sind derb und es gibt auch Blut, aber ich kenne das ab 16 Spiele bei denen es doch deutlich heftiger zugegangen ist. Hoffen wir mal, dass das kein Stolperstein wird.


Mein ersten Fazit:
Ein sehr guttes, neues MMO, dieses Age of Conan. Hoffen wir nur, dass die Tutorialgegend nicht allzu falsche Hoffnungen weckt, denn im Herzen ist AoC doch ein typisches MMO mit erwachsenem Inhalt.
Ich würde so 89% vergeben im Moment...


----------



## Gworkesch (21. Mai 2008)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Huhu, hab auch mal eine frage dazu!
> undzwar will ich Morgen los und mir meine hardware aufmotzen,
> und da denke ich doch dann nun drüber nach WoW zu quitten und AoC anzufangen, kann mir wer sagen was ich mindestens benötigen würde um es flüssig zu spielen auf ..ca mittel quali?
> 
> thx schonmal!


ich würde an deiner stelle warten bald kommen die neue grafikchips, ab 16 juni der rv770 chip von ati und ab 18 juni der gt200 chip von nvidia.


----------



## maggus (21. Mai 2008)

@ kuchenbob: Hast du deine Screenshots nachbearbeitet?


----------



## kuchenbob (21. Mai 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> @ kuchenbob: Hast du deine Screenshots nachbearbeitet?



jo, bisserl am Kontrast gedreht, und mit Unschärfe gespielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (21. Mai 2008)

Bei den ersten beiden Bildern finde ich das sehr passend, aber das dritte hast du verhunzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuchenbob (21. Mai 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Bei den ersten beiden Bildern finde ich das sehr passend, aber das dritte hast du verhunzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei den ersten beiden ging habe ich versucht sowas wie tiefenunschärfe zu erzeugen, bei bild 3 und 4 habe ich einen anderen effekt eingetzt. Es kann nicht alles jedem gefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faruu (21. Mai 2008)

Mein erster Ersteindruck:

1. Die Grafik ist stimmig und gut gezeichnet. Aber an die Grafik-Referenz der MMO kommt sie leider nicht ran, da bietet der "Herr der Ringe Online" doch um einiges mehr dem Auge. Die Models hingegen finde ich gelungener als beim Tolkinableger. Das völlig übertriebene Blut nervt auf Dauer (ausgestellt).

2. Am Anfang denkt man wirklich, dass man eher ein Offlinegame a la Oblivion oder Gothic spielt. Nervig wirds erst, wenn man am Anfang Klassen ausprobieren möchte, denn man startet immer in der selben Zone mit den selben Leveln und der selben Stadt. Laaaangweilig!

3. Das Gameplay ist aktionlastiger und durch die Kollisionsabfrage der Models, bekommt das Speil durch neue Taktikformen wie z. B. den Heiler in die Mitte zu nehmen, um ihn vor Meleeattacken zu schützen, eine bislang unbekannt Qualität.

4. Die Klassen kamen mir ähnlich wie beim HdRO nicht wirklich unterschiedlich vor, doch das täuscht. Die Klassen sind weitaus besser durchdacht als beim HdRO und können sich in Sachen Abwechlungsreichtum schon fast mit WoW messen.

5. Man hat leider bislang nur 8 Charakterplätze für alle Server. Eigentlich sollte das reichen, doch wer kennt es nicht, mal hier und da etwas zu twinken oder mal die Lust verspürt sich auf einem anderen Server mal umzusehen. Ich denke da wird FunCom in Zukunft noch nachbessern.

6. Die Charaktererstellung selbst macht dafür umso mehr Spaß. Soooo viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es, dass eigentlich kein Charakteraussehen 2 mal auf dem Server vorzufinden sein sollte, sofern man dort schon ausgiebig rumspielt.

Mein Fazit:
WoW hat mich vor über 3 Jahren wirklich begeistert. Der HdRO hat es zu Anfang auch geschafft, gerade wg. seiner genialen Grafik. Bei AoC hat mich erstmal nur die Charaktererstellung begeistert. Das Gameplay danach erinnerte stark an guten Offlinespiele und grafisch war es jetzt nicht außergewöhnliches mehr, besonders wenn man zuvor HdRO und Crysis gespielt hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch macht das zocken mit seinem Char seit dem ersten Mob Spaß. Und dort wo ich beim HdRO die Segel streichen musste (Langzeitmotivation), scheint AoC ein erfolgreicheres Konzept zu verfolgen. Schön ist zumindest, dass es dort eine Hauptstoryline gibt, die einen viel mehr ins Geschehen zieht, als WoW.

Wer MMOs mag, sollte auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen. Das Potential ist jedenfalls vorhanden, Spieler dauerhaft an sich zu binden.


----------

